# Friends I have some questions.



## dMartin54 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am wanting to become a Freemason very badly. I have done some research on it. 
But a question I had is how long does it take to become a first degree? Sorry if it may seem like a dumb question. 
Thank you gentlemen. Have a wonderful day. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 15, 2013)

The process begins with you visiting your lodge (for an undetermined length of time), then obtaining a petition and filling it out with the requisite signatures. After you turn it in, the petition itself is voted to be either accepted or rejected at a monthly stated meeting, afterwards an investigation committee is assigned and has the remainder of the month to complete their interviews with you. At the NEXT monthly stated (business) meeting, they will vote to accept or reject you as a candidate based upon many factors including committee recommendation. Typically, someone will call (within one to a few days usually) to schedule your initiation after the second vote. This occurs at the convenience of the lodge and candidate for the degree. So... I mean you're looking at very least a bit more than a month, probably two after turning in your petition.


----------



## dMartin54 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you sooooo much sir. I'm am a very anxious person. And I am very inpatient in becoming one. But if that is what it takes. That my friend is what I will do. Thank you again sir. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hah, patience is a virtue that you will be exercising quite a bit in your journey, my friend. Thankfully masonry is both deep and wide and affords a lifetime of light.


----------



## dMartin54 (Oct 15, 2013)

How long did it take you to become a master?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 15, 2013)

Me personally around 2 months (mid-dec to mid-feb... apparently I have a knack for learning the work). However I will often say that my biggest regret in masonry thus far is that I did not take adequate time to absorb the degrees as I was going through them. I feel as though I short changed myself by being overzealous.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 15, 2013)

dMartin54 said:


> I'm am a very anxious person. And I am very inpatient in becoming one.



Patience is one of the first lessons we are taught at lodge.  For many of us it's one of the slower ones to percolate into our heads.

We're Masons the rest of our lives.  Our lodge meet monthly so the clock ticks monthly.  On an intellectual level it's easy to figure on patience.  On an emotional level, my head was pretty thick on the topic.  I waited the couple of months, chomped on the bit and pretended to be patient.  Patience slowly percolated into me.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 15, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Hah, patience is a virtue that you will be exercising quite a bit in your journey, my friend. Thankfully masonry is both deep and wide and affords a lifetime of light.



Well said!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Radical540 (Jan 23, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Patience is one of the first lessons we are taught at lodge.  For many of us it's one of the slower ones to percolate into our heads.
> 
> We're Masons the rest of our lives.  Our lodge meet monthly so the clock ticks monthly.  On an intellectual level it's easy to figure on patience.  On an emotional level, my head was pretty thick on the topic.  I waited the couple of months, chomped on the bit and pretended to be patient.  Patience slowly percolated into me.



Agreed 110%


----------

